# Fun Loving Border Collie Needs Rehoming.



## joelybump (Mar 20, 2012)

Due to myself having just fallen pregnant, I am looking to rehome my best friend of 18 months Harley. He's a 7 year old border collie who I rehomed from manchester dogs home in July 2010. He is fun, boisterous and loves attention. Its going to break my heart having to part with him, but I just won't have the space, time or attention needed to keep him anymore. He's ideal with families, and needs regular walks or space to trot about, but he is absoloutely amazing. Anybody would be lucky to have him! 

If you want to know more just give me a message


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

joelybump said:


> Due to myself having just fallen pregnant, I am looking to rehome my best friend of 18 months Harley. He's a 7 year old border collie who I rehomed from manchester dogs home in July 2010. He is fun, boisterous and loves attention. Its going to break my heart having to part with him, but I just won't have the space, time or attention needed to keep him anymore. He's ideal with families, and needs regular walks or space to trot about, but he is absoloutely amazing. Anybody would be lucky to have him!
> 
> If you want to know more just give me a message


Why are you rehoming him because you are preganant? Many people have dogs & babies so I don't understand why he has to go 

If you have taken hin on through the rescue centre then you should contact them to discuss taking him back (it maybe in your contract with them).

Poor dog


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

There is zero need to rehome a dog just because you are pregnant , especially if he is great with families 
if you love the dog as much as you say you do (best friend ?) why even entertain losing him ?

I have personally raised 4 border collies alongside 3 kids ... its not as difficult as you'd think

And I agree with Cleo38 , any rescue these days asks for the dog to be taken back if he/she is no longer wanted
For all you know your best friend could end up as a bait dog or used as a stud until he is worn out and then dumped if just given to the first person who asks for him


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Contact the rescue you got him from so he can be returned to them


----------



## joelybump (Mar 20, 2012)

He's far to boisterous and clumsy to have round a baby\toddler and if I kept him hed just have to be kept in the kitchen or outside. That's not what I want for a pet. The contract states you can only return them after 28 days. I don't want him to go back there, I want him in a new home, where he gets the love and attention he deserves.


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

joelybump said:


> He's far to boisterous and clumsy to have round a baby\toddler and if I kept him hed just have to be kept in the kitchen or outside. That's not what I want for a pet. The contract states you can only return them after 28 days. I don't want him to go back there, I want him in a new home, where he gets the love and attention he deserves.


Most dogs are that's why you have to train them. How do you think other people manage? Whilst your child is bably you will have plenty of time to get your dog used to your new arrival & as your child grows up you can keep them sepearate at times & train your dog as you go.

Many people here have done so I don't understand why you got him only to give him up 18mths later. Some best friend


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2012)

joelybump said:


> He's far to boisterous and clumsy to have round a baby\toddler and if I kept him hed just have to be kept in the kitchen or outside. That's not what I want for a pet. The contract states you can only return them after 28 days. I don't want him to go back there, I want him in a new home, where he gets the love and attention he deserves.


ooh okay you don`t want him jumping and bouncing around around your baby , but it`s quite okay and acceptable for you to pass him on and let that behaviour continue somewhere else. just put some time and effort into him by TRAINING him you have at least 6-7 months to work on him!!!
if your still insistant he needs to be found a new home see if wiccaways border collie rescue will assist you.
Wiccaweys Rescued Border Collies and Working Sheepdogs


----------



## hazel pritchard (Jun 28, 2009)

Please contact Valgrays BC Rescue they may be able to help


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Personally I would try a breed specific rescue. At least that way he will be with people who know what sort of home he will l need, and he will go to a properly vetted home and matched to the right people.

Like everything else rescues are under pressure, and there are often waiting lists, however as you have only just found out your are pregnant from what I understand from your post, I take it there isnt an immediate urgency, so they could possibly take him for you if not immediately.

Border Collie Trust GB
Border Collie Trust GB

There is also Wiccaweys they take in border Collies and working sheep dogs
Wiccaweys Rescued Border Collies and Working Sheepdogs


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

Why are you considering rehoming your 'best friend' when you could just put the effort into training him to accept children?
Did you not have plans to have children in the next 10years?
If you did, why did you get him in the first place if you don't intend to have a baby and a dog at the same time? 

My OH and I have 3 border collies and plan on trying for a baby in the next couple years, but the thought of 'getting rid' of any of our dogs would never enter our minds!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

I have recently spoken with a lovely man at Wiccaweys (as mentioned by diablo) who is very helpful & more than willing to offer people advice regarding training/behariour of their border collies.

Rather than simply thinking that rehoming maybe give them a ring & discuss how you can make this work rather than giving up on your dog


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

From my personal experience i fell pregnant and had three dogs... i was told by everyone around me that i wouldn't be able to cope with three dogs and a baby!! At first i was stubborn and said yes i can.. but everyone went on so much that i rehomed my youngest dog at the time which was 6 months old.. anyway i moved house and had my little girl who is now 13 months old i regret rehoming Arthur my dog even though i keep in regular contact with the people who have him now which probably annoys them as i really miss him but he's happy.. anyway point to my story yes its hard work for the first 3 months i would say but i would strongly advise not to get rid as i regret it every second of every day..


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

em007 said:


> From my personal experience i fell pregnant and had three dogs... i was told by everyone around me that i wouldn't be able to cope with three dogs and a baby!! At first i was stubborn and said yes i can.. but everyone went on so much that i rehomed my youngest dog at the time which was 6 months old.. anyway i moved house and had my little girl who is now 13 months old i regret rehoming Arthur my dog even though i keep in regular contact with the people who have him now which probably annoys them as i really miss him but he's happy.. anyway point to my story yes its hard work for the first 3 months i would say but i would strongly advise not to get rid as i regret it every second of every day..


Awww im sorry hun , I guess the silver lining is you know he is happy and healthy , not much of a consolation for you but it must help


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

Im still gutted and its been ages he's the first dog i did clicker training with and he was so clever... But in two weeks Im about to get a 5 month old rescue so happy x


----------



## kate_7590 (Feb 28, 2009)

em007 said:


> From my personal experience i fell pregnant and had three dogs... i was told by everyone around me that i wouldn't be able to cope with three dogs and a baby!! At first i was stubborn and said yes i can.. but everyone went on so much that i rehomed my youngest dog at the time which was 6 months old.. anyway i moved house and had my little girl who is now 13 months old i regret rehoming Arthur my dog even though i keep in regular contact with the people who have him now which probably annoys them as i really miss him but he's happy.. anyway point to my story yes its hard work for the first 3 months i would say but i would strongly advise not to get rid as i regret it every second of every day..


That must be so hard to cope with 
My OHs dad apparently asked him a while ago- 'What are you going to do with the dogs when you have children?'
Dan said- 'What do you mean?'
He said- 'Well you can't keep the dogs when you have children can you? You'll have to get rid of them!'
Dan- 'You'de better not speak to Kate about that, you'll certainly see a different side of her if you even suggest getting rid of her dogs!'

...Nothing else has been said


----------



## em007 (Sep 29, 2009)

I wish i stuck my ground now but ive learnt for future xx


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

The choice is down to you, but I personally would keep him and start training him now. Its very sad if you give your best friend up, just because you are to have a baby. Dogs are for life after all.


----------

